# Festival of Hunting



## GSD Woman (15 July 2019)

I read the article on the Festival of Hunting and it sounds like something I would love to see.  I mean really love to see, boarding my animals, getting on an international flight and driving on the other side of the road like to see.  Is the Festival an annual event?


----------



## Shay (15 July 2019)

It is. More or less the same time each year.  I'm not sure it is worth a transatlantic visit all on its own - but it is good.  The only thing you don't get at a county show is the hunt relay - it is really loads of fun - search you tube for them. Massive highlight.  You'll get similar horse classes at any county show and hounds also show at most county shows.  The shopping isn't that extensive - but improving.

If you really want to travel internationally for this then match your times and intinerary so you can catch at leact one other county show (they are more or less every weekend this time of year) and see the wider range of livestock etc, and watch a hound parade so you can get in the arena with the hounds.  (They don't parade at the festival becuase.. how would you choose?!) You might be able to combine your trip with the Hickstead Derby or the Logines Festival.  Or a 3* CIC.  Loads of options if you really want to do this!


----------



## Clodagh (16 July 2019)

Festival of Hunting is close (timewise) to the Game Fair.  .
It was better when it was also the East of England show, there was more there, IMO.


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 August 2019)

Whilst you are over (or if you are Eventing inclined) - A little trip to the Cotswolds would be reccommended with Barbury Horse Trials having an inter hunt relay as well as excellent weekend of Eventing to watch all from the comfort of the bar


----------

